# Found unknown person on game camera



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Going through pics at the ranch over the weekend we found a pic with some dude on it.
He was inside the feed pen with a flashlight looking for something. Had a big jacket on and this was last Tuesday when we had that cold snap. No visible weapon.

Do we go to the Game Warden or the Sheriff?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I would think Game Warden first.......how good is the picture? I would assume that he was looking for blood.......but I am assuming. Whatever he was doing he was trespassing.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I would go to GW, they can do everything a sheriff can and probably more. We did that a few yrs ago when we had stuff missing and they finally found the guys.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I would call warden. Have a pic so you can txt or email it to him.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

We asked the neighbors if they had any bow hunters up and they all said no. This is in Mills County just South of Goldwaithe off of CR 411 and 183.

Picture is very good. It is on my laptop but will post it later



texastkikker said:


> I would think Game Warden first.......how good is the picture? I would assume that he was looking for blood.......but I am assuming. Whatever he was doing he was trespassing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Definitely Game Warden. He will know what to do. Others in the area may have the same problem. Warden may even know exactly who the guy is, if he is a seasoned outlaw.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Was there any deer in the pen an hour or so before? If you're on a decent lapse you may have not seen one arrowed or him retrieving an arrow and the guy would've been set up off camera of course. If he was poaching I'm sure he has a handgun as he definitely wouldn't have been walking around tracking a deer to finish with his bow.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe he was hungry and looking for corn to eat


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

gbollom said:


> Maybe he was hungry and looking for corn to eat


HAHAHA Always one in the crowd.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Not to hijack, but I can't help but remember all the laughs off the pics of the guy stealing a feeder some years back. Ended up with lots of great comments about the girlfriend's facebook pages, etc.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sheriff - trespass issue first. Game violations next


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Here is the pic*

Game Warden was called and he the "MO" sounds familiar and he may know who he is just by a verbal description. Warden should have the picture this morning.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wears glasses...Bust'em


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do these idiots come from. Its 2017, anyone spending that much time on a feeder is gonna have a game cam on it. Now a bucket with 3 slots in the bottom hanging from a tree with 3 strand barb around it, maybe not.


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Does your camera have a flash? Kind of surprised he didn't take your SD Card.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Had a similar situation happen years ago. Turkey were not legal to kill in the county at the time even though there were a bunch on the place. Dad suspected someone hunting his blind and killing turkey...found discarded feathers from kill. So he put a lock on the blind. Next time we came back it was burnt to the ground. We called the Warden who told us to call the Sheriff. The land owner wouldn't press charges so the Sheriff could not do anything. This was back before game cams but I would suggest to you if this is a lease to get the land owner involved. If they won't press charges for trespassing, you are wasting your time.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Sure looks like he is checking for blood or signs under that feeder to me


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I hunt with the landowner so the property is not leased. Landowner is ******.

-Neighbor found a 10 pt shot and left right inside his fence.
-We had clean cuts of wires going to feeder motor.
-On this particular feeder the deer will not go into the feed pen anymore. The weekend before we had deer all over this spot, nothing since we saw the pic of this guy.



bwguardian said:


> Had a similar situation happen years ago. Turkey were not legal to kill in the county at the time even though there were a bunch on the place. Dad suspected someone hunting his blind and killing turkey...found discarded feathers from kill. So he put a lock on the blind. Next time we came back it was burnt to the ground. We called the Warden who told us to call the Sheriff. The land owner wouldn't press charges so the Sheriff could not do anything. This was back before game cams but I would suggest to you if this is a lease to get the land owner involved. If they won't press charges for trespassing, you are wasting your time.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Yep



FREON said:


> Sure looks like he is checking for blood or signs under that feeder to me


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> I hunt with the landowner so the property is not leased. Landowner is ******.
> 
> -Neighbor found a 10 pt shot and left right inside his fence.
> -*We had clean cuts of wires going to feeder motor.*
> -On this particular feeder the deer will not go into the feed pen anymore. The weekend before we had deer all over this spot, nothing since we saw the pic of this guy.


Sounds like he is setting off the feeder to draw them in. Do you suspect he is hunting at night? I hope y'all find him and knock his dick in the dirt.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

No, I think it is the IR style for night pictures as to not scare the deer off when it takes pictures.



Bayou_Bowhunter said:


> Does your camera have a flash? Kind of surprised he didn't take your SD Card.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Raven said:


> Not to hijack, but I can't help but remember all the laughs off the pics of the guy stealing a feeder some years back. Ended up with lots of great comments about the girlfriend's facebook pages, etc.


Haha! That was the moron and his chubby seniorita from around Lake Mathis. That thread was badass. Lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL.........I was thinking about that thread too.........


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Forgot about that thread. Somebody put up a link to it


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=696593&highlight=stolen+feeder

Homeboy nor his whale have accepted my friend request


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ROBOWADER said:


> I hunt with the landowner so the property is not leased. Landowner is ******.
> ....


I have known some really great landowners through the years. Even though they were great people, I wouldn't have wanted them ****** at me. They are respected tax paying members of the community, and aren't to be messed with.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I canâ€™t believe I just read all 19 pages!!! That was funny!!! Anyone ever keep tabs on ol Bianca or mr 9 fingers!!! I imagine one or 2 people here added him OTr her or both to FB!!!


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

There's only one reason someone is at your feeder at night.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Camera*

Robo, no activity since the trespassers? maybe he is clearing the sd card. Can you set up another camera with a lock box.....idk just ****** me off


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

gbollom said:


> Maybe he was hungry and looking for corn to eat


Itâ€™s happened on our place.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't you dare call those guys stealing your feeder ******** or you'll be labeled the R word. Don't you do it! They are probably some white punks from Minnesota!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

nomaspigtails said:


> Don't you dare call those guys stealing your feeder ******** or you'll be labeled the R word. Don't you do it! They are probably some white punks from Minnesota!


Most probably not ********, that ended with Obama where they just walked across


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> Itâ€™s happened on our place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are foreign exchange student in work lab practicing physics


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Pilgrims or travelers but not mojos


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I think they are harvesting your corn to make moonshine.......


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha pilgrims donâ€™t drink moonshine. They like tequila!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

We met with the Game Warden Sunday morning. He has a suspect and we are now just waiting to hear back.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good deal, keep us posted.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

perfect.....let us know the outcome.....hope they get him


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

2Ws said:


> Most probably not ********, that ended with Obama where they just walked across


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> Pilgrims or travelers but not mojos


Illegals is the word they should be called . Also wouldn't it be easier to take the lid off and fill their pockets ?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

They are not that smart..........


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

How many ******** does it take to get corn out of a stand and fill feeder lmao.

TH


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> We met with the Game Warden Sunday morning. He has a suspect and we are now just waiting to hear back.


so you met with the game warden on the 12th, 17 days ago, and still no word?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They are probably trying to get some corn for themselves to eat.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I need to ask my buddy who is the landowner if he has heard anything.



FREON said:


> so you met with the game warden on the 12th, 17 days ago, and still no word?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Whatever happened Robo?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I don't know


----------

